# Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?



## Th120 (6. Februar 2016)

*Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?*

Moin!

ich denke daran mir nen ROG SWIFT 279Q zu holen, weil er eigentlich alles hat, was ich so für Vorstellungen von einem guten Monitor hab. (IPS Farben, ULMB, 144HZ, WQHD, 27")
Jedoch hab ich mitbekommen, dass ASUS da Probleme mit der Qualitätssicherung hat bzw. gerne Kunden verarscht.

Ich wollte mir den Monitor als B-Ware holen. Ich bekomme dadrauf aber 3 Jahre Hersteller-Garantie sowie kostenlosen Pick Up & Return Service.

Ist extremes BLB  ein Garantiefall (der Monitor kostet echt n Haufen Taler), bzw. ist dies auch nach angenommen ca. einem Jahr der Fall?
Pixelfehler sind es ja nicht.
Sowas ist für mich schon extrem (ja ich weiß, ein teil davon is der normale IPS Glow):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann BLB sich mit der Zeit verschlimmern oder ist das nur ein Herstellungsfehler (Stichwort Qualitätssicherung), der für immer so bleibt.


Wäre z.B. ein guter Monitor mit TN Panel (z.B. Dell S2716DG: Dells erster G-Sync-Monitor im Test) eine Alternative (mir geht es da nur um die Farben)?


MfG


----------



## donnied88 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?*

Also mal was generelles zu dem Monitor. Ich bin da mittlerweile ganz gut im Bilde. Entweder sehr viel Leidensfähigkeit mitbringen oder die Finger davon lassen. Das sind nicht nur Probleme bei der Qualitätssicherung, die gibt es nämlich anscheinend nicht. 
Gäbe es eine müsste Asus wohl den Großteil der produzierten Monitore wegwerfen. 

Ob Asus das Ding auch noch nach einem Jahr zurückholen würde kann ich dir nicht sagen. Was ich weiß ist aber selbst wenn sie das tun würden die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß ist das du wieder ein schlechtes Gerät zurückgeschickt bekommst und das auch erst nach Wochen des Wartens.
Ich würde mich bei dem Teil auf keinem Fall auf ein RMA Spielchen mit Asus einlassen. Das kann sehr viel Zeit und Nerven kosten. Man muss ja sogar schon einiges an (Leidens)zeit einplanen wenn man über den gewöhnlichen Widerruf beim Händler geht.

Als direkte Alternative gibt den Acer Predator XB271HU. Bei dem  ist der Kauf zwar auch eine Lotterie, allerdings mit deutlich größerer Gewinnchancen.(Auf meinem Schreibtisch steht einer und ich bin sehr zufrieden nach 2 desaströsen Asus)

Der Dell ist ein ziemlich guter Monitor. Die Qualität ist durch die Bank deutlich über den beiden IPS von Asus und Acer. Die haben halt dafür dann ein besseres Bild, bessere Darstellung von Farben.


----------



## Th120 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?*

Mein Lichtschein ist, dass die Garantieabwicklung praktisch direkt über Asus läuft, da es sich um b-ware von der dreamhack handelt.
Angegeben ist, dass der Bildschirm "Geprüft und generalüberholt" ist...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?*



Th120 schrieb:


> Mein Lichtschein ist, dass die Garantieabwicklung praktisch direkt über Asus läuft, da es sich um b-ware von der dreamhack handelt.



Wenn das dein Lichtschein, sitzt du in Dunkeln.


----------



## Th120 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Lichtschein, sitzt du in Dunkeln.



Hm... Ich glaube ich hol mir trotzdem erstmal den Asus und wenn das n Schrottmonitor ist, dann hol ich mir mein Geld zurück und kauf mir den von Dell...
Auf so ein Hin und Her für Monate hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Zipacna (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?*

Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung und hatte den ASUS PG279Q als auch den Dell S2716DG parallel da.
Beide gingen wieder zurück. Der ASUS hatte massives BLB, obwohl es einer der aktuellen Baureihe ist und der Dell hatte für mein Empfinden grotten schlechte Farben.

Das Problem bei dem Dell ist, dass das Bild einen enormen Grauschleier hat und das Bild etwas unschärfer zu sein scheint.  Da ich beide Monitore nebeneinander im Testbetrieb hatte, war der Farbunterschied schon enorm sichtbar. Auch nach stundenlangem experimentieren mit den Einstellungen (Kontrast, Helligkeit, etc,) beim Monitor als auch beim Treiber, bekam ich kein zufriedenstellendes Bild hin. Es kann jedoch auch sein, dass der Dell einen Schuss hatte, da es beim EIZO Monitor Test ein seltsames Verhalten gab.

Ich werde jetzt ggf. mal doch den Acer versuchen...


----------



## Roli (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Backlight Bleeding, Lichthöfen - Garantiefall?*

Den beitrag von DonnieD würde ich so unterschreiben.

BLB läuft btw definitiv NICHT unter Garantie bei ASUS. Haben die unter einer meiner Rezensionen bei Amazon mal bestätigt.
Da kannst du nur auf Kulanz des Händers hoffen bzw dich aufs FAG berufen.

Generell würde ich aber von ASUS abraten.
Meine erste Wahl bei WQHD+144hz Gsyncern wäre der S2716dg.
Bei den Freesyncern wäre (bzw ist) das der Xl2730z.

Falls du anders als ich aber kein TN magst und IPS willst, musst du auch mit den Krankheiten dieser Technologie leben, als da wären Glitzern, Lichteinblutung und Lichthöfe.


----------

